# Programmas / Software >  Vīruss

## gresto

Nezinu ko darīt, jo no šitā gļuko dators. Skype sūta spamu, youtube nerāda video laiku, met ārā no spēlēm, gadās arī ka spēlēs kaut ko ieslēdz. Antivīruss neko neatrod. Palīdziet nezinu ko darīt??? ::  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Ko īsti nozīmē, ka skaips sūta spamu? Savukārt pārējais varētu arī nebūt vīrusa sekas. Visvienkāršākais variants - pārinstalē datoru.
Parasti datoru pārbaudi sāku ar HijackThis. Tālāk jau jāmeklē kādi rūtkiti. Bet tik pat labi var būt, ka ir kādas draiveru vai aparātiskas problēmas.

----------


## Krovostok

Pēc manām domām, labākais variants, uz doto brīdi būtu noskanēt sistēmas failus ar kādu patiešām labu antivīrusu un tikai tad pārinstalēt operatīvo sistēmu.

----------


## JDat

Kāda jēga skenēt sistēmfailus, ja pārinstalē OS?

----------


## tornislv

Jaunieši par format: C nekad nav dzirdējuši, tāpēc arī jāskanē sistēmfaili  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Mūsdienās to format C: jau nemaz tik viegli nevar izpildīt.

----------


## next

Nupat vienu kompi izaarsteeju ar shito:
http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/rescuedisk?level=2

PS. Jociigi ka no manaam 4 usb fleshkaam tikai viena izraadiijaas deriiga prieksh taa pasaakuma.

----------


## JDat

Es vispār brīnos...

Kā var dabūt vīrusus datorā? Jāuzinstalē speciāla programma? Kā tāda programma saucās? Antivīruss?

Kur var nokačāt pašus vīrusus? Tie ir kā plug-in priekš antivīrusu programmām?

----------


## aldis666

http://www.general-files.com/download/gscabde09h17i0/Virus_Source.zip.html -  šeit ir daži - arhīvā.Var patestēt antivīrusu,ja tāds ir instalēts datorā.Interesanti,cik tur tiešām ir iekšā iearhivēts?430 točno ir.
Kaut kur bija arhīvs ar vairākiem tūkstošiem vīrusu iekšā , tik vairs neatceros adresi.

----------

